# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  C'fare na mbetet kur mbaron dashuria?

## [LoTi]

Dashuria mbaron,fatkeqsisht njerezit ndahen dhe marrin rruge te tjera ne jete.
Ne fund te nje historije ka pothuajse gjithmone urrejtje, te bashkuar me dashurine deri ne ate pike sa nuk ndahen dot nga njera tjetra .Koha kalon, me te edhe urrejtja e dashuria;takojme njerez te tjere,dashurohemi ose genjejme veten qe po dashurojme serish dhe vjen nje dite qe po te kthejme koken pas ,te mendojme e te kujtojme dashurine e 'vjeter'nuk ka me urrejtje,as dashuri...
C'fare ndjejme ne te vertete per ata qe kemi patur prane,qe kemi dashur ?

----------


## elsaa

C´fare do mbetet tjeter pervec kujtimit ?  :me dylbi:

----------


## [LoTi]

Sipas meje mbetet kjo:
Nostalgji. Nje kujtim apo fotografi e bukur apo e hidhur.
psh Kur ti po shkon per turizem (e jeton realisht) dhe ben fotografi (per te kthyer koken pas dhe perjetuar ato kohe, por edhe mos besh gabimet e se kaluares)

----------


## [LoTi]

> C´fare do mbetet tjeter pervec kujtimit ?


me trego disa nga kujtimet e tuaja qe te kan ngelur...

----------


## elsaa

> Sipas meje mbetet kjo:
> Nostalgji. Nje kujtim apo fotografi e bukur apo e hidhur.
> psh Kur ti po shkon per turizem (e jeton realisht) dhe ben fotografi (per te kthyer koken pas dhe perjetuar ato kohe, por edhe mos besh gabimet e se kaluares)


Dhe te gjitha keto nuk jane kujtime ?

----------


## elsaa

> me trego disa nga kujtimet e tuaja qe te kan ngelur...


hahahahahahhahahah sa i modh je . Do te dish ca kujtime te miat ? lol
Kush te ka frymezu amon me keto lloj temash . 
Ku ke qene me merpara ? Paska qene duke te shkuar talenti kot per pak . :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Olimp

Nje kujtim i bukur e paharueshem

----------


## [LoTi]

hahahahahahaha, tani po e tregoj taletin  :ngerdheshje:  me zi e kapa l0l.. hajde shpejt mi thuj ca kujtime te tuajat pisee  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Blue_sky

Nje deshire e madhe per t'a shkaterruar totalisht si njeri  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## land

dashuria nuk mbaron.

----------


## [LoTi]

> dashuria nuk mbaron.


me kalimin e kohes vazhdon e... l0l  :shkelje syri:

----------


## maryp

mbetet hidherimi dhe mosbesimi

----------


## drague

> Nje deshire e madhe per t'a shkaterruar totalisht si njeri


Uroj qe mos te mbetet ne tentative(deshire) :i terbuar:

----------


## ABSOLUTE

> mbetet hidherimi dhe mosbesimi


pse hidhrim e mosbesom, o lol, po duhet ta marresh si pervoj, se pas saj fillon tjetra dashurite nuk ndalen

e ti lol Loti, sa vjet i ki bre .??!

----------


## J@mes

Se çfare mbetet ajo nuk mund te percaktohet. Ndryshon ne baze te eksperiences dhe njerezve qe e perjetojne ate.
Nje gje eshte e padiskutueshme. Diçka mbetet!

----------


## jessi89

Kur mbaron dashuria cmbetet?..mm.......*respect* .Pa dyshim edhe  kujtime te cilat mundohemi ti largojme me kohe,qofte te mira apo te keqia.

----------


## maryp

> pse hidhrim e mosbesom, o lol, po duhet ta marresh si pervoj, se pas saj fillon tjetra dashurite nuk ndalen


perderisa mbaron nje histori do te thote qe dicka nuk shkonte . pra te le nje shije te hidhur por dhe pak mosbesim per nje lidhje te ardhme.
kur mbaron nje dashuri cilado te jete arsyeja, eshte nje deshtim, dhe kur deshtojme ne dicka behemi dhe mosbesues.
pastaj padiskutim qe me kalimin e kohes do te njohim nje dashuri te re, sepse eshte vete jeta e krijuar ne menyre te tille. ndjeme nevojen qe te kemi dike prane per te dhene e per te marre dashuri, per te ndare cdo gezim apo hidherim.
nuk jetohet vetem

----------


## skender76

> Dashuria mbaron,fatkeqsisht njerezit ndahen dhe marrin rruge te tjera ne jete.
> Ne fund te nje historije ka pothuajse gjithmone urrejtje, te bashkuar me dashurine deri ne ate pike sa nuk ndahen dot nga njera tjetra .Koha kalon, me te edhe urrejtja e dashuria;takojme njerez te tjere,dashurohemi ose genjejme veten qe po dashurojme serish dhe vjen nje dite qe po te kthejme koken pas ,te mendojme e te kujtojme dashurine e 'vjeter'nuk ka me urrejtje,as dashuri...
> C'fare ndjejme ne te vertete per ata qe kemi patur prane,qe kemi dashur ?


Un jam i menimit se duhet te luftojm per ta kthy te gjithin ne repekt per ISHEN/IN :Bomba:

----------


## jessi89

Ne nje mbarim dashurie as njeri as tjetri sjane pa faj.Keshtu qe duhet harru cdo gje...mendo se bere qejfin tend dhe ai te vetin dhe perfundoni  me respect per njeri tjetrin e per kohen e humbur.
 Paqe dhe jo urejtje ne ket pike,do i sherbente nje dashurie te re. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Il Cavalliere

Mbetet deshira per ta pare tjetrin te vuaje.

----------

